# Micro Mesh In Bulk



## rabbitearscarver (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi- I'm new to the group. You folks ever consider a bulk buy of Micro Mesh? It can be bought in huge rolls and then someone could cut 'em up into smaller sheets or just smaller sections of rolls. Here's one source I've found.:

http://www.sisweb.com/micromesh/mmr_rolls.htm


----------



## JimGo (Apr 27, 2006)

Daniel did a group buy a while ago that helped quite a bit!  I haven't needed any for quite some time, but from what I understand some of our members also have businesses and resell MM.  Perhaps someone can give you a link, because the prices are supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## fuzzydog (Apr 27, 2006)

Dave,
I like the idea but when I looked at the web site they didn't have most of grits available. Are you thinking all nine grits or maybe starting at 2400 and up?
David 
Juneau, Alaska


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 27, 2006)

Try Charles Martin at http://www.woodchipshome.com/
He has the best prices I have seen.


----------



## rabbitearscarver (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't look at their quantities on hand which is mostly 0's. But surely there are other sources...
Jim, is it a no-no to do group bulk buys on items that other members resell?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Mikey (Apr 27, 2006)

Those prices are very cheap, but the initial cost to buy 8 rolls is fairly high. I looked up the pricing for the 6" wide x50' rolls and even with large 6x4 sheets, the price for 8 different grits would be about $10 a pack. -but who wants to put up the $1,600 for it initially?


----------



## Dario (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbitearscarver_
> <br />Yeah, I didn't look at their quantities on hand which is mostly 0's. But surely there are other sources...
> Jim, <b>is it a no-no to do group bulk buys on items that other members resell?</b>Thanks, Dave



I'm not Jim but not that I know of []

They just pointed it out as an alternative since it is probably sold less than everywhere else.  Of course there is that "patronize your own" kind of support here too []

FYI, if it will benefit the community (like savings on pen supplies, etc.)...all ideas are welcome.  Can't find a better forum than this! [^]


----------



## vick (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Those prices are very cheap, but the initial cost to buy 8 rolls is fairly high. I looked up the pricing for the 6" wide x50' rolls and even with large 6x4 sheets, the price for 8 different grits would be about $10 a pack. -but who wants to put up the $1,600 for it initially?



You can get a complete 6x3 set of nine grits from Charled for 10.50
Is it worth the bother for such a small savings?


----------



## JimGo (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Mike and Dario, you guys said exactly what I had ineloquently tried to say.

I have no official afiliation with any of the resellers here, and I have no problem with group buys on stuff that others sell.  For example, CSUSA is a great participant here both formally and informally thanks to Nils.  They sell CA, and yet I've gotten in on the CA group buys in the past and see no reason why there is a conflict.  But I do like to support those who participate here, especially those who donate to or help support IAP.

It should be noted (for clarity) that although the standard size sold by the resellers is slightly smaller than that used in the calculations above, you're getting the extra grit.

When it comes to deciding whether or not to initate a group buy, it comes down to how much the organizer is going to save.  I did a group buy on pen kits, and I saved about $40 or $50.  I think I spent about four to six hours organizing everything, printing mailing labels, etc.  That works out to a savings of somewhere around $10/hr for me, and if you look at how much we saved as a group divided by my time, we did pretty well.  To me, especially from the point of view of the person coordinating the group buy, saving even $1 off the cost of an order of MicroMesh (one 6x3" sheet will last you a LONG time if you're careful) doesn't make the group buy worth the effort.  I think group buys are better for commodity-type items like pen kits, or on things where there is a significant price break, like the DVR lathe group buy (which I REALLY wish I could afford to get in on!!!) when multiple items are ordered.  However, this is just my opinion; if you think it's worth several hours of your time to save $1 or even $5, then by all means go for it!


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.woodchipshome.com/mm5/me..._Code=WC&Product_Code=MMKG1&Category_Code=MM8

Have at it.  Schmidt refill buy coming soon.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

I did two group buys for Micro Mesh. ordering 25 foot rolls of all nine grits in each of them.(over a thousand dollars in MM for each buy)
right from the get go it was prety clear that a bulk purchase directly from the manufacturer was not gaining a lot in the way of cost savings, plenty of suppliers have put together packs at great prices. the single greatest advantage to a group buy was being able to order the size sheets you wanted to.(limited to 6" wide) the next was to be able to ad other items the manufacturer sells into your order. Items you would not otherwise have available. participation in the first was very good. it was much harder to get a second purchase together. I am not sure how much demand has built up since then. MM last a long time. I would not have time to do one right now but possibly someone else would.


----------

